# [OT] LUDZIE CO SIE DZIEJE! WSZYSCY CHCĄ MIEĆ LINUKSA!

## Strus

 *W serwisie Allegro gość wrote:*   

> Pełna zgodność ze standardami i systemem Windows - system Mandrake Linux 10.1 Official potrafi obsłużyć każdy format plików.

 

He ? Czy ja coś przespałem ?   :Smile: 

http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=38623475

ŁaŁ nie ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

no coz koles zwachal potencjalne zrodlo zarobku  :Smile:  a mandrake sie do tego doskonale nadaje, spolszczony, prosty, zazwyczaj nie am problemow ze sprzetem, nic tylko sprzedawac losiom  :Razz: , ale co tam, jak sie paru takich skusi, to nawet lepiej, im wiecej linuxow na desktopie tym bardziej gates robi w gacie  :Smile:  a czyz to nei piekna perspektywa ??:>

----------

## luke_pl

mandreake to jest tak mega bezmyslny system. ja go nie cierpie po prostu. odmozdza i wylacza myslenie a chyba juz wersji 10 to nawet konsole jest ciezko uruchomic i standardowa instalacja nie ma wiekszoci kompilatorow bo wszsytko opiera sie na binarkach!!! faktycznie z jednym sie zgadzam u tego goscia ze od windowsa to on sie wiele nie rozni a na jadrze z setka modoulow to i sprzet pojdzie. koles tez ladnie napisal: "odczytasz partycje windows jako zwykle katalogi" szkoda tylko ze pod ntfs nic nie zapiszesz ;P

----------

## muchar

Jasne - nabijajcie gościowi oglądalność to na pewno przestanie.

Wczoraj to zauważyłem - dzisiaj dokładnie przeczytam ofertę. Jeśli gostek oferuje cokolwiek innego niż płyty CD (bo samego Mandrake-a chyba nie może sprzedawać) to zgłoszę jako naruszenie. Zresztą, niejednokrotnie już to robiłem ;]

----------

## Poe

 *muchar wrote:*   

>  (bo samego Mandrake-a chyba nie może sprzedawać) 

 

 :Neutral:  nie mozna? dziwne.. jestem przekonany ze mozna dać jaki i za darmo jak i sprzedawać, ale moze sie pomyliłem... nie ważne. obyś znalazł jakieś naruszenie. Gość pewnie nawet nie wie co oferuje i uzywa windowsa... dysk ntfs jako folder? no dobra, ale tlko odczyt, jak chce miec jeszze rw, to niech jajko zapatchuje lufsem (czego gosc nie potrafi zrobic na 1000%) i zainstaluje captive-ntfs'a... eh.. z jednym sie zgodze - niemal identyczny jak windows.. nie lubie, ba niecierpie dystrybucji linuksowych chcących być winodsem. skoro chca miec takiego linuksa, to po kiego grzyba zostawiaja windowsa... tylko dzialaja na szkode społeczeństwa linuksowego (tego prawdzwego)

ehh

pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

a ja do mandrake'a mam ogromny sentyment, bo ladnych pare lat temu kiedy trzymalem goraca jeszcze plytke z wersja 6.1 to dopiero trzeba bylo sie natrudzic zeby zrobic cokolwiek, szczegolnie ze dopiero co odkrywalem pingwinka, instalcja nie byla tak intuicyjna i zautomatyzowana jak teraz  i niejeden raz pozadnie namieszalem (zle wybrana partycja, zapetlone lilo :) , nie mowiac juz o tym ze steerownikow do rivy tnt32 czy jakos tak to w ogole nie bylo i system jechal na standardowych sterach, a ja z zazdrosicai patrzylem na tych co mieli np s3 virge bo mogli zapierniczac w 3d (tron :P ), tearz owszem, jest to w duzej mierze zautomatyzowany system, ale czego sie spodziewac po czysto komercyjnym produkcie ??, pozatym nie zgodze sie ze dziala na szkode L-nacji bo nie mozna oczekiwac ze taki kolo jeden z drugim ktoremu zdarzy sie pomyslec i zechce przesiasc sie na cos innego niz "jedynie sluszny system" bedzie od razu umial zainstalowac gentoo czy slacka, drodzy Panowie zaczyna sie od rzeczy przyjaznych i latwych, by potem stopniowo zwiekszac swoja wiedze i stopien zawansowania obslugi systemu, owszem, mozna skoczyc od razu na gleboka wode, ale nikt wam nie gwarantuje ze wyjdziecie z tego calo, podsumowujac, zgadzam sie z tym ze jest to system prosty, zautomatyzowany i bardzo "windowsowski" natomiast IMHO takie systemy tez sa potrzebne, dzieki temu w Naszym swiatku znalazlo sie wielu ludzi.... :)

pozdrawiam i zycze troszke szerszego spojrzenia na sprawe

PS. hmm nie wiem na jakiej licencji jedzie Mandrake, wiec nie jestem w stanie powiedziec czy jego odsprzedawanie jest legalne, jesli jest to GPL, to po zachowaniu wszystkich warunkow licencji jest to jak najbardziej mozliwe, jesli cos innego, coz, nie bede sie wypowiadal :)

pozdrawiam

----------

## voytas

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a ja do mandrake'a mam ogromny sentyment, bo ladnych pare lat temu kiedy trzymalem goraca jeszcze plytke z wersja 6.1 to dopiero trzeba bylo sie natrudzic zeby zrobic cokolwiek, szczegolnie ze dopiero co odkrywalem pingwinka, instalcja nie byla tak intuicyjna i zautomatyzowana jak teraz  i niejeden raz pozadnie namieszalem (zle wybrana partycja, zapetlone lilo  , nie mowiac juz o tym ze steerownikow do rivy tnt32 czy jakos tak to w ogole nie bylo i system jechal na standardowych sterach, a ja z zazdrosicai patrzylem na tych co mieli np s3 virge bo mogli zapierniczac w 3d (tron  ), tearz owszem, jest to w duzej mierze zautomatyzowany system, ale czego sie spodziewac po czysto komercyjnym produkcie ??, pozatym nie zgodze sie ze dziala na szkode L-nacji bo nie mozna oczekiwac ze taki kolo jeden z drugim ktoremu zdarzy sie pomyslec i zechce przesiasc sie na cos innego niz "jedynie sluszny system" bedzie od razu umial zainstalowac gentoo czy slacka, drodzy Panowie zaczyna sie od rzeczy przyjaznych i latwych, by potem stopniowo zwiekszac swoja wiedze i stopien zawansowania obslugi systemu, owszem, mozna skoczyc od razu na gleboka wode, ale nikt wam nie gwarantuje ze wyjdziecie z tego calo, podsumowujac, zgadzam sie z tym ze jest to system prosty, zautomatyzowany i bardzo "windowsowski" natomiast IMHO takie systemy tez sa potrzebne, dzieki temu w Naszym swiatku znalazlo sie wielu ludzi.... 
> 
> pozdrawiam i zycze troszke szerszego spojrzenia na sprawe
> 
> PS. hmm nie wiem na jakiej licencji jedzie Mandrake, wiec nie jestem w stanie powiedziec czy jego odsprzedawanie jest legalne, jesli jest to GPL, to po zachowaniu wszystkich warunkow licencji jest to jak najbardziej mozliwe, jesli cos innego, coz, nie bede sie wypowiadal 
> ...

 

sam zaczynalem od mandrake 6.1...

pamietam horror, gdy chcialem mplayera sobie zainstalowac...

potem byl LFS, a teraz Gentoo...

----------

## OBenY

Heh ludzie - nie najezdzajcie tak na Mandrake - ta dystrybucja ma wielki wplyw na przyplyw nowych uzytkownikow Linuksa. Ja gdyby nie Mandrake pewnie nigdy nie skorzystalbym z tego sysyemu, Moja pierwsza instalacja Mandrake 6.1 dawno temu to byla istna katorga, meczylem sie z nia przez (!!!) miesiac, ale potem odkrywalem system pokolei. Oczywiscie od niej zaczalem, potem migrowalem przez kolejne, nawet wlasne distro, ale ostatecznie trafilem na Gentoo. Linux to potega ze wzgledu na to, ze ma sie wolnosc wyboru, kazdy gdy skosztuje jak wyglada i jak sie zachowuje Linux moze przesiasc sie na inna dystryybucje, a ten kogo przerosnie zmaganie sie z nim traci, nie wiedzac co to jest i jaka ma wartosc  :Smile: 

To ze Mandrake jest mocno zautomatyzowany, to dla jedych - tj. starych wyjadaczy zmora, ale dla begginerow zbawienie - jak kiedys slyszalem, ze mam "przeedytowac efestaba i dodac tam wpis o partycji vfat, by miec dostep do dyskow windowsowych", co kiedys brzmialo dla mnie strasznie, to sie niemal zniechecilem - instalator (i chwala mu za to) zrobil to automagicznie. To ze Mandrake stabilnoscia nie grzeszy to inna sprawa, ale jest on dobry na poczatek...

Z drugiej jednak strony, czy zalezy Nam Linuksowcom (tym raczej doswiadzonym) na tym, by system byl popularny a co za tym idzie, zaczely powstawac na niego roznego rodzaju swinskie programy, by wlamywacze sie nim zainteresowali, czy chcemy miec wysyp odmozdzonych klikaczy dla ktorych taka skomplikowana czynnosc jak komplilacja softu czy kernela jest niewykonalna, gdyz taki czlowiek nie potrafi przekopac zasobow internetu w poszukiwaniu informacji ? Ale gdyby Linux zyskal popularnosc powstawaloby wiecej softu dla niego, producenci gier takze widzieliby rynek zbytu.

Ja jednak jestem zwolennikiem nie zmuszania nikogo do Linuksa, jak ktos dorosnie i zrozumie, sam dokona wlasciwiego wyboru. Nie chce by do tego systemu siadal przecietny klikacz, Linux byl, jest i mam nadzieje ze bedzie system pisanym przez hackerow dla hackerow  :Smile:  Wole by Linux byl systemem niszowym

----------

## Zwierzak

 *Quote:*   

> Linux to system kompletnie odporny na wirusy! Wirusy atakujące system Windows (Blaster, I Love You... przepraszam, ale nie wiem jakie jeszcze są wirusy  Od trzech lat używam tylko Linuksa i tematyka ta kompletnie już mnie nie interesuje), wogóle nie zagrażają systemowi Linux!!! Tym samym wyjaśna się dlaczego pod Linuksem nie ma oprogramowania antywirusowego  Naprawdę nie jest potrzebne!

 

Normalnie wybuchłem śmiechem czytając ten punkt. Dlaczego wszyscy przedstawiaja linuksa jako w 100% bezpiecznego i systemem dla ktorego nie ma wirusów? Przecież linux nie jest doskonały. Co prawda przyznam ze jest on owiele stabilniejszy od windowsa ale dziury tez sa, szczegolnie jak sie nie wie jak administrowac. Pozatym na linuksa powstaja tez dobre antywirusy, ktore nawet sa portowane na windowsa! Co prawda w 99% wyłapują one wirusy windowsowe wiec nadaja sie one najczesciej do programow pocztowych

Pozatym MDK robi kupe roboty, napedza popyt na linuksa przez co pojawia sie zbyt na linuksa. Jednak nie zawsze jest on pozytywny. CVzasami wolal bym aby zostalo troche mniej dystrybucji w stylu MDK bo przynajmniej bym czytal na forach mniej tematow z oczywistymi odpowiedziami. Do linuksa trzeba popraostu dojrzec

----------

## luke_pl

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Pozatym MDK robi kupe roboty, napedza popyt na linuksa przez co pojawia sie zbyt na linuksa. Jednak nie zawsze jest on pozytywny. CVzasami wolal bym aby zostalo troche mniej dystrybucji w stylu MDK bo przynajmniej bym czytal na forach mniej tematow z oczywistymi odpowiedziami. Do linuksa trzeba popraostu dojrzec

 

To chyba najwieksza zaleta Mandreaka - dobrze sie sprzedaje, ma dobre wsparcie techniczne i kupe binarek, generalnie latwosc obslugi jest ogromna. Wciaz jednak sie czepiam ze wylacza myslenie bo i tak osoby co nie maja doswiadczenia z komputerem to sobie raczej z linuksem nie poradza. ja podchodzilem do tego systemu 4 razy zanim zaczalem uzywac na stale.

----------

## Strus

 *muchar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli gostek oferuje cokolwiek innego niż płyty CD (bo samego Mandrake-a chyba nie może sprzedawać) to zgłoszę jako naruszenie. Zresztą, niejednokrotnie już to robiłem ;]

 

No nie wiem jak to będzie, pewnie gość się wykręci że Mandaryna jest za darmo, a kasę pobiera za przesyłkę, nośniki, wypalenie itp...

btw. gdzie to zgłaszałeś ?

----------

## madman

licencja gpl punkt 1:

"You may charge a fee for the physical act of transferring a copy, and you may at your option offer warranty protection in exchange for a fee."

----------

## skazi

http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=38753132

Jakieś pół roku temu najlepiej sprzedawały się na allegro Mandrake i Lycoris. Ten drugi pewnie dlatego że ci co go sprzedawali wmawiali naiwnym że to jest taki windows xp tylko bardziej stabilny i tańszy. Więc ludzie kupowali, instalowali ale jak zobaczyli że nie mogą zainstalować gg czy innych programów z windowsa, wracali do xp a linuksa wywalali z dysku. Prawdę mówiąc nigdy nie miałem Lycorisa ale słyszałem że nie jest zbyt ciekawy. Teraz się to zmieniło i najlepiej sprzedają się Mandrake, SUSE i chyba Aurox.

 *Quote:*   

> Przeglądarki Mozilla czy Konquer w pełni poprawnie wyświetlą każdą stronę internetową czy animację

 

ps. Co to za przeglądarka Konquer????   :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Ciekawy program maja lna liscie: WP kontakt, myslalem ze wp wypusicila tylko wersje dla windowsa, ale sie myle chyba  :Wink: . BTW. coś mi tutaj Winem pachnie (wine) no i oczywiscie slawna windowsowoa metoda ctrl+c i ctrl+v

http://btk.net.pl/~btknet/lycoris/zrzuty/9.jpg

http://btk.net.pl/~btknet/lycoris/zrzuty/10.jpg

przeciez to 2 takie same pulpity i za karzdym razem 2 rozne obramowiania!

----------

## joker

ciekawe z jakich powodow ludzie kupuja tego mendrejka? 

obstawiam ze dlatego bo im sie obrazki podobaja  :Smile:  sa takie kolorowe  :Smile:  jak przedwczoraj pokazalem koledze screenshota pulpitu to pierwsze co zrobil to spytal o ta ladna prognoze pogody na pulpicie  :Smile:  a dzisiaj uruchamial knoppixa  :Smile:  hi hi hi

kurde, mi tez sie podobaja te kolorowe obrazki  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  BTW. coś mi tutaj Winem pachnie (wine) no i oczywiscie slawna windowsowoa metoda ctrl+c i ctrl+v
> 
> http://btk.net.pl/~btknet/lycoris/zrzuty/9.jpg
> 
> http://btk.net.pl/~btknet/lycoris/zrzuty/10.jpg
> ...

 

są 2 mozliwosci

a) wine (zobacz na pasku, odpalone wine)

b) zabawa Gimpem/photoshopem (zauwaz, ze gg jest mniej ostre od reszty pulpitu)

nie zmienia to faktu, ze ścima jak cholera..

----------

## Zwierzak

Kiedys tez ta skonfigurowalem pulpit ze wygladal tak bajerancko, jednak teraz zaczelem wyrasztac z tego powiniewz to nie jest w ogole funklcjonalne, a zzera to CPu tyle co nie miara

 *Poe wrote:*   

> b) zabawa Gimpem/photoshopem (zauwaz, ze gg jest mniej ostre od reszty pulpitu) 

 

 :Smile:  Nie tylko ostrość zdradza go, jeszcze obramowanie, bo przeciez reszta programow ma inne obramowanie. Poprastu geniusz znalazl gdzies screenshota i powycinal to wszystko odpowiednioLast edited by Zwierzak on Mon Jan 10, 2005 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

Ja nieco OT:

http://www.linux.webd.pl/obrazki/mdkzrzuty/11134-1.jpg

Jak zrobic taki apsek zadan jak na screenie  :Question: . Chodzi mi o taki wypukly, bo domyslnie jest wklesniety, jesl iwiecie o co chodzi  :Very Happy: .

Wiem, ze w KDE jest jakas opcja, że wskazuje się bitmape, która pokryje pasek, ale skad wziasc taka jak na screenie  :Question: .

----------

## Zwierzak

sam zrob, to nie takie trudne, wlanczasz tylko gima i podstawiasz takie cos

----------

## Belliash

Ja sie w ogole na grafice nie znam.

Takze prosilbym o cos konkretnego (najlepiej link z namiarem na gotowca  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> Pozatym MDK robi kupe roboty, napedza popyt na linuksa przez co pojawia sie zbyt na linuksa. Jednak nie zawsze jest on pozytywny. CVzasami wolal bym aby zostalo troche mniej dystrybucji w stylu MDK bo przynajmniej bym czytal na forach mniej tematow z oczywistymi odpowiedziami. Do linuksa trzeba popraostu dojrzec

 

:/ nikt ci nie kaze takich tematow czytac :/ pozatym ty tez nie byles jakims masterem od samego poczatku, kazdy sie uczy, linux to wybor, jak ktos chce wybrac mandrake'a bo jest najprzyjazniejszy jesli chodzi o nauke, to ma do tego prawo, 

utarlo sie ze linux jest wolny od wirusow, co oczywiscie nie jeste prawda, ale...

no walsnie to ale, budowa systemu  powoduje ze dosc trudno sie pisze na niego wirusa a szkody przez niego wyrzadzane sa raczej niewielkie (oczywiscie zdarza sie ze sa duze, ale jakos nie slyszlaem o takich wypadkach), dobrze zabezpieczony system, na biezaco akutalizowany i patchowany jest raczje odporny, zazwyczaj dziury sa naprawiane w kilka(naście) godzin po wykryciu, 

 *Quote:*   

> Z drugiej jednak strony, czy zalezy Nam Linuksowcom (tym raczej doswiadzonym) na tym, by system byl popularny a co za tym idzie, zaczely powstawac na niego roznego rodzaju swinskie programy, by wlamywacze sie nim zainteresowali, czy chcemy miec wysyp odmozdzonych klikaczy dla ktorych taka skomplikowana czynnosc jak komplilacja softu czy kernela jest niewykonalna, gdyz taki czlowiek nie potrafi przekopac zasobow internetu w poszukiwaniu informacji ?

 

czy zalezy.... my nie mamy nic do gadania, tak poprostu, 14 lat temu LInus Trovalds puscil w ruch pierwszy trybik maltukiej machinki, ktora rozrosla sie tak ze autor na poczatku nawet tego nie podejrzewal, mamy mnogosc dystrybucji, mnogosc programow, mamy open source, GNU, GPL i inne tego typu sprawy,i to jest dobre, bo to lezy u podstaw calego tego swiatka, natmiast nie sadze zeby grozil nam "wysyp odmozdzonych klikaczy", taki dres jeden z drugim nawet jesli linuxa sproboje bo to modne, to nie zostanie na tym dlugo bo a to jakas gra nie bedzie chodzic, a to gmplayer za skomplikowany w obsludze, a to gg nie tak wyglada jak ma, zreszta wystarczy ze cos mu sie sypnie i nie bedzie tego przez pare godzin umial naprawic to stwierdzi ze linux to bee i wroci do kochanej windy, 

ciezko patrzec cale sprawe z tego punktu widzenia ktory prezentuja niektorzy z was, nie znam was nie wiem oc potraficie, ale zaloze sie na przyklad programowac (tak naprawde, nie hello world) potarfi niewielu, mam kumpla na roku, wymiatacz niesamowity jesli chodzi o C# i .Net'a , bazy danych oprogramowuje ze az sie kurzy, z linuxem do tej pory nie mial nic wspolnego, teraz z powodu pewnego przedmiotu musial sie nauczyc chociaz podstaw, i co byscie takiemu kolesiowi poradzili ? na sam poczatek ? Ja poradzilem Auroxa, zaraz potem Mandrakea, jak troszke na tym popracowal, zainstalowal sobie Fedore, o tak .... strasznie odmuzdzony klikacz, podstaw sie tez trzeba nauczyc, i szczerze trzeba przyznac ze Mandrake nadaje sie do tego jak zaden inny system, 

 *Quote:*   

>  Linux byl, jest i mam nadzieje ze bedzie system pisanym przez hackerow dla hackerow 

 

i tu jest bardzo zle podejscie, bo pomimo tego ze w linuxie siedze juz prawie 6 lat, to nigdy sie za hackera nie uwazalem pomimo moich pewnych skromnych umiejetnosci, i nie radze nikomu tak pisac bo to tylko swiadczy o niedojrzalosci :/ jasne, linux systemem niszowym, bo mozna sie pochwalic, o co ot nie ja siedze na linuxie, to taki sam system jak kazdy inny, bezpiedczniejszy, stabilniejszy, bardziej konfigurowalny, oparty o LEPSZA FILOZOFIE, ale i tak system operacyjny, po to jest zeby ludzie go uzywali, a nie po to zeby sie nim chwalili, gdyby to byl system tylko dla 'hackerow" to nigdy by nie bylo teog posta, ani mojego, ani waszych zreszta tez nie, no chyba ze na serwery M$ albo Pentagonu to sie wlamujecie na sniadanie, z palcem w ....... , wtedy zwracam honor, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  wylacza myslenie bo i tak osoby co nie maja doswiadczenia z komputerem to sobie raczej z linuksem nie poradza. ja podchodzilem do tego systemu 4 razy zanim zaczalem uzywac na stale.
> 
> 

 

i tu sie tez nie zgodze, zadajcie sobie pytanie po co jest system operacyjny, bo wedlug moich wiadomosci system zapewnia srodowsko pracy aplikacjom, zeby biedni programisci nie musieli sie pierniczyc z byle kopiowaniem pliku czy innymi takimi badziewaimi, moja siostra z komputerami nie ma za bardzo do czynienia, ja glownie siedze na gentoo, wiec musi uzywac kadu i mozilli, czasem zagra w jakiegos mahjonga czy cos, poslucha muzyki na xmmsie czy obejrzy sobie film gmplayerem, normalnemu czlowiekowi to wystarczy, z tym sobie poradzi, a mandrake czyni to bardzo prostym, dodajcie do tego open office z mozilwoscia zapisu PRAWIE kompatybilnych plikow doc, Evolution albo Sylpheeda do zarzadzania poczta, skype'a do gadania ze znajomymi, mnostwem gierek w ktore niejedna osoba pracujaca w biurze zagrywala by sie na smierc, Koffice , Star Office, i mnostwiem innych ktorych mi sie nawet nie chce wymienc, dodajcie do tego KDE czy nawet gnome, i macie system ktory obsluzy nawet osoba, ktora z komputerami nie miala za duzo do czynienia, mam zywy przyklad takiej wlasnie sytuacji, co wiecej, przekonalem nawet mojego ojca, ktory zawsze byl anty-linxowcem zeby sprobowal, sprobowal mdk10 i pracuje na tym do teraz bo mu sie o wiele bardziej podoba niz XP (a ojciec tez w temacie kompow jakos specjalnie obeznany nie jest), i daja sobie rade, nie musza rekompilowac kernela, nie musza modyfikowac fstaba ani crona, nie potrzebuja stawiac apachea z mysqlem i phpem, to im po prostu nie jest potrzebne, to ze wy to umiecie siwetnie robic, nie znaczy ze kazdy kto chce na linuxe pracowac tez musi :/

denerwuje mnie pojmowanie calego systemu jako systemu dla wybranych, skoro jestescie tacy "wybrani" to gdzie byliscie jak Linus wypuscil po raz pierwszy kod Linuxa, wtedy to byl system dla wybrancow ktorzy cos umieja, w dalszym ciagu tacy ludzie moga w tym systemie wiecej niz normalni ludzie, ale ci ostatni tez chca i potrafia w nim pracowac, 

podam porsty przyklad, gdyby tyko MEN zechcialo zainwestowac w linuxa, zainstalwoac na kazdym komputerze w kazedej szkole, to kasa zaoszczedzona w ten sposob na M$ofcie mogla by byc przenzaczona chociazby na lepszy sprzet, bo czasami jak tak popatrzec po tych szkolnych pracowniach to az sie wierzyc nie chce ze takie zabytki jeszce pracuja ...

dobra koncze i ide spac :P

pozdrawiam wszystkich anty-mdkowcow i zycze zeby troche szerzej na to spojrzeli .. (MIRM?)

----------

## Rav70

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i tu jest bardzo zle podejscie, bo pomimo tego ze w linuxie siedze juz prawie 6 lat, to nigdy sie za hackera nie uwazalem pomimo moich pewnych skromnych umiejetnosci, i nie radze nikomu tak pisac bo to tylko swiadczy o niedojrzalosci :/ jasne, linux systemem niszowym, bo mozna sie pochwalic, o co ot nie ja siedze na linuxie, to taki sam system jak kazdy inny, bezpiedczniejszy, stabilniejszy, bardziej konfigurowalny, oparty o LEPSZA FILOZOFIE, ale i tak system operacyjny, po to jest zeby ludzie go uzywali, a nie po to zeby sie nim chwalili, gdyby to byl system tylko dla 'hackerow" to nigdy by nie bylo teog posta, ani mojego, ani waszych zreszta tez nie, no chyba ze na serwery M$ albo Pentagonu to sie wlamujecie na sniadanie, z palcem w ....... , wtedy zwracam honor, 
> 
> 

 

Mylisz pojęcia. Poczytaj sobie kim jest hacker. Prawidłowym w tym kontekście określeniem jest cracker.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## psycepa

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mylisz pojęcia. Poczytaj sobie kim jest hacker. Prawidłowym w tym kontekście określeniem jest cracker.
> 
> Pozdr. Rav

 

czepianie sie,  bez konkretnych argumentow ;), w takim razie zastap

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no chyba ze na serwery M$ albo Pentagonu to sie wlamujecie na sniadanie, z palcem w ....... , wtedy zwracam honor,

 

tym:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no chyba ze łaty na jądro sztrzelacie przy śniadaniu z palcem w ........ albo robicie meble przy pomocy siekiery, wtedy zwracam honor

 

tka btw i zupelnie [OT] to ciekawe jest to ze kazdy twierdzi co innego :), hakerzy mowia za na serwery wlamuja sie crackerzy, crackerzy twierdza ze siedza w domu i lamia zabazpieczenia programow ( np tu) i nit sie nie chce przyznac ;P a w takim razie serwery same sie na siebie wlamuja :), pomieszanie z poplataniem :)

----------

## Rav70

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Rav70 wrote:*   
> 
> Mylisz pojęcia. Poczytaj sobie kim jest hacker. Prawidłowym w tym kontekście określeniem jest cracker.
> 
> Pozdr. Rav 
> ...

 

Argumenty uważam podałem dość konkretne. A co do przyczepiania się - dla mnie (i zapewne nie tylko dla mnie) rozróżnianie tych pojęć jest istotne, choćby z tego względu że używając słowa 'hacker' tak jak to zrobiłeś zrównujesz (między innymi) ludzi bez których Linuxa by nie było ze zwykłymi przestępcami.

R.

----------

## psycepa

nie chce sie sprzeczac bo to do niczego nie prowadzi, szczegolnie ze pojecia ktorymi operujemy jak napisalem nie sa do konca uscislone bo jedni mowia tak na drugich, a drudzy mowia ze to nie oni tylko jeszcze ktos inny i dlaczego w ogole sie ich czepiaja....

chodzilo mi o argumenty dot dyskusji (nt mandreke'a etc...) a nie argumenty n/t hackerow czy crackerow

[OT]

a tak nawiasem mowiac moim prywatnym zdaniem rozroznianie hacerow/crackerow/phreakerow i innych troche mija sie z celem bo 1) uwazam ze ktos kto sie zna na "rzeczy" bedzie umial i napisac jakis konkretny program, i bedzie wiedzial jak wdzwonic sie za friko na np 0w202122, i bedzie umial cos niecos w asemblerze pokombinowac, specjalizowanie sie w tylko jednej rzeczy zaweza horyzont i powaznie ogranicza mozliwosci

2) jak juz wspomnialem definicje nie sa tak do konca jednoznaczne, i kazdy krzyczy co innego

[/OT]

btw link do def crackerow (czy czegos tam ) mi nie dziala, nie weim czy tylko mi czy komus jeszze tez

----------

## Rav70

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> a tak nawiasem mowiac moim prywatnym zdaniem rozroznianie hacerow/crackerow/phreakerow i innych troche mija sie z celem bo 1) uwazam ze ktos kto sie zna na "rzeczy" bedzie umial i napisac jakis konkretny program, i bedzie wiedzial jak wdzwonic sie za friko na np 0w202122, i bedzie umial cos niecos w asemblerze pokombinowac, specjalizowanie sie w tylko jednej rzeczy zaweza horyzont i powaznie ogranicza mozliwosci
> ...

 

Co do wdzwaniania za friko - istnieje jeszcze etyka  :Wink:  A odnośnie definicji i rozróżniania - ludzie tacy jak esr poprzez swoją działalność stali się msz szeroko uznanymi autorytetami w tej sprawie.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## psycepa

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Co do wdzwaniania za friko - istnieje jeszcze etyka ;) A odnośnie definicji i rozróżniania - ludzie tacy jak esr poprzez swoją działalność stali się msz szeroko uznanymi autorytetami w tej sprawie.
> 
> Pozdr. Rav

 

no tak tylko ze nie o etyce tu mowimy, wiec nie schodzmy z tematu, ja po prostu twierdze ze ktos kto jest naprawde zaintaeresowany tym jak to wszystko dziala "w razie potrzeby potrafilby zrobic to i owo" (w domysle gdzies sie wdzwonic), co nie znaczy ze robi to permanentnie (swego czasu namietnie studiowalem roznego rodzaj howto i manuale, a mialem tego od groma, i pare razy udalo mi sie zadzwonic za darmo przy pomocy blurmeta i starego ericssona, co nie znaczy ze dzwonilem tak na audio tele, do cioci z ameryki i root wie gdzie jeszcze, dobra tyle odnosnie etyki ( :?)

no dobra, wiec esr jest autorytetem, tego nie podwazam bo daleko mi do niego, ale tam gdzie sa pewne niescislosci jezykowe  (w tym wypadku "crack") ciezko jest przyjac za obowiazujacy fakt ze jestes tym kim ktos cie nazwie, pomimo wszystkich autorytetow i innych takich bzdur zawsze sam sobie wyrabiam poglad na jakas sprawe, nie patrze na to co ktos twierdzi, "cracker" to moze byc zarowno ktos kto lamie zabezpieczenia programow, jak rowniez ktos kto wlamuje sie na serwery, dla mnie "cracker" to zawsze byl ten pierwszy, moze dlatego ze sam probowalem sie bawic asemblerem i przegladac wnetrznosci programow :)

tak wiec podawanie tutaj esr jako wyroczni troche mija sie z celem :)

pozdrawiam

PS (esr to tylko przyklad, dotyczy kazdego innego  takiego przypadku)

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Linux byl, jest i mam nadzieje ze bedzie system pisanym przez hackerow dla hackerow Smile Wole by Linux byl systemem niszowym.
> ...

 

Absolutnie się nie zgadzam. Cała potęga Linuxa polega na tym, że może być (właśnie przez dystrybucje!) jednocześnie masowy i niszowy. A myślenie "hackerskie" powoduje, że Linux jest/będzie zawsze krok w tył za Windowsem i (w oczach przeciętnego użytkownika) będzie systemem co najmniej upośledzonym. Komputery mogą od biedy istnieć bez "hakerów". Natomiast bez zwykłych użytkowników nie mają racji bytu. 

Pomijając wybitne jednostki (Linus), to właśnie "zwykli użytkownicy" napędzają technologczne innowacje. A dokładniej - ich co raz to większe oczekiwania/żądania. Po tym co zrobił Windows, żaden "zwykły użytkownik" już nie wróci do gołego openbox'a, fluxboxa czy kopiowania plików w Midnight Commanderze. Co z tego, że to jest szybsze? Dla większości ludzi ważniejsza jest prostota i to, żeby nie musieli się wszystkiego uczyć od nowa. 

Niech sobie "domowi" mają Mandrake'a. Niech sobie "hakerzy" mają Gentoo. Ale niech wszyscy mają dobre, profesjonalne aplikacje. A te powstaną tylko wtedy, kiedy znajdzie się na nie zapotrzebowanie - tzn. linux wyjdzie poza "szarą strefę" developerów/hackerów/entuzjastów. I dlatego trzeba promować "Linux na desktopie". A dokładnej - sprawić, żeby Linux rzeczywiście zaczął się nadawać na Desktop. 

Wiele już zostało zrobione. Mamy Mozillę, Openoffice, coraz to lepszego Gnome'a czy KDE. Mamy (IMHO ekstremalnie ważne) HIG (Human Interface Gudelines) dla Gnome'a. Mamy Mono, które sądząc po tempie rozwoju i adaptacji odegra b. dużą rolę w świecie Linuxa. I co najważniejsze - mamy firmy, które zaczynają widzieć w Linuxie swój potencjalny rynek. Linux idzie powoli swoją drogą, i dojdzie do celu. Pod warunkiem, że znowu ktoś nie zaśnie za kierownicą... (pamiętacie czasy Windows 3.11? Około 1995'tego też wielu ludziom wydawało się, że świeżo narodzony Linux lada chwila przejmie wszytkie desktopy. I nagle pojawił się Windows 95... który był setki razy lepszy niż wszystko, co było wcześniej). Microsoft potafi zaskoczyć (BTW, słyszeliście o Avalon? (nie, to nie kolejna wersja Windowsa)).

To jak dzsiaj wykorzystujemy komputery (szczególnie - ogólne "metody" korzystania z interfejsów, które wciąż są b. skomplikowane), to pewnie ułomek tego, co zostanie wymyślone w ciągu najbliższych lat. Pytanie tylko, kto wymyśli to pierwszy. I to "zwykli userzy" dyktują warunki - żądając coraz prostyszych, szybszych, lepszych komputerów - takich, które pozwolą im szybciej wypełniać ich zadania/potrzeby i skupić się na innych sprawach. Gdyby nie oni, to siedzielibyśmy wciąż przed naszymi Atarynkami i przepisywali listingi z "Bajtka" - mając z tego taką samą frajdę, jak z wklepywania emerge w terminalu... (okej - trochę przesadzam   :Rolling Eyes:  Swoją drogą, ktoś pamięta te czasy?  :Very Happy:  )

Nie mam nic przeciwko istnieniu Mandrake'a czy próbom kopiowana Windowsa (Lindows) - te projekty robią dużo dobrego, są poniekąd poligonem doświadczalnym. W zetknięciu z "userami" obnażają to wszystko, co musi zostać jeszcze zrobione, żebyśmy mogli poważnie wyjść na Desktop. Dla nas ważniejsze jest, żeby developerzy Gentoo nie dali się uwieść masom, i nie próbowali robić z naszej dystrybucji systemu dla wszystkich (czyli - dla nikogo). Ostatnie manewry wokół graficznego instalatora i wyniki ankiety (Gentoo User Survey) są trochę dziwne - chociaż pewnie nie ma powodów do niepokoju.

----------

## psycepa

 *mdk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Absolutnie się nie zgadzam. Cała potęga Linuxa (...) chociaż pewnie nie ma powodów do niepokoju.

 

Gospodarzu !!! Polej mu wina, aby przedniego !!! :)

Pozdawiam ;)

----------

## Rav70

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Gdyby nie oni, to siedzielibyśmy wciąż przed naszymi Atarynkami i przepisywali listingi z "Bajtka" - mając z tego taką samą frajdę, jak z wklepywania emerge w terminalu... (okej - trochę przesadzam   Swoją drogą, ktoś pamięta te czasy?  )

 

Ja akurat z ZX Spectrumny przeszłem do obozu przeciwnika (C=)  :Wink:  Pamiętam jeszcze te święte wojny, czasem bardziej krwawe niż dziś windows vs linux na niektórych grupach usenetowych  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## madman

a i tak najwieksze boje byly miedzy uzytkowikami komody i atarynki, chociaz fakt faktem, ze te dwa komputerki prawie niczym sie nie roznily...  :Smile: 

pamietam jeszcze artykul z śp. bajtka, cyt."poniewaz odwieczny konflikt atarowcow i komodorowcow nieco przygasa to postanowilismy dolac troche oliwy do ognia..."

----------

## Rav70

 *madman wrote:*   

> a i tak najwieksze boje byly miedzy uzytkowikami komody i atarynki, chociaz fakt faktem, ze te dwa komputerki prawie niczym sie nie roznily... 
> 
> 

 

O tym właśnie pisałem, C= - logo Commodore a potem Amigi  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## ANTAL

Od długiego czasu bardzo uważnie obserwuję polskie życie (nie tylko społeczność linuxową). Mam w związku z tym parę pytań (ponoć kto pyta, nie błądzi)

1. Skąd w Polakach jest tak niesamowity pęd do różnie pojętej elitarności? "Elitarni" są: muzycy metalowi, muzycy hip-hopowi, graficy komputerowi, politycy, alterglobaliści, społeczność gentoo,(niepotrzebne skreślić)... przykłady można mnożyć. Przy czym każda z tych społeczności patrzy na tzw. całą resztę jak na plebs (przy dobrych układach). Czy nie sądzicie, że jest to trochę chore? To społeczeństwo jest..."poprzecinane". Tak się naprawdę trudno żyje.

2. Czym dla mnie jest linux. Konkretnie GENTOO. Systemem operacyjnym, w którym mam funkcjonować przez najbliższe kilka lat w miarę bezpiecznie, w miarę bezkonfliktowo i WYGODNIE. A przy okazji czegoś się o systemie nauczyć. Ja się nie uważam za jakoś znobilitowanego tym, że akurat używam linuxa. Żaden powód do czucia się nie wiem... jakimś czarodziejem.. wiedzącym...czy czym tam innym. Jak będę miał więcej doświadczenia to chętnie się nim podzielę od strony czysto praktycznej (jestem gotów odpowiedzieć nawet na "głupie" pytania - mój e-mail jest dostepny, tak samo jak numer GG).

3. Zarówno w windowsie jak i w każdym innym systemie jest dużo ludzi doświadczonych i "klikaczy". Można tak samo schrzanić windozę jak i linuxa czy inny OS. To wypadkowa tylko i wyłącznie wiedzy. Znam parę osób grzebiących w windozie "od spodu" - a ten system jest bardzo "zamknięty". Znam też ludzi którzy na pytanie o partycje dyskowe jakie mają odpowiedzieli "a co to jest partycja?". I co? Mam patrzyć na nich z góry? Prościej jest im to wytłumaczyć bez nadymania się i ukazywania jakimi to są nieukami...

----------

## Aktyn

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

>  Mam w związku z tym parę pytań /../ 

 

wyciagłeś jakiś temat z przed roku, ale prawda częsciowa jest taka, że kiedys linuks był niestety bardzo elitarny,

powodem dla którego tak sądze jest to że ja go nie używałem   :Wink:  ,

albo mówiąc inaczej nie był bardzo user-friendly desktopowy, ale to sie bardzo zmienia pozytywnie.

W pewnym sensie kazda dziedzina życia która wymaga pewnej wiedzy większej niż przecietna jest elitarna, i im ta róznica jest większa tym nabiera to większego znaczenia.

Sprubuj innych systemów np. openBSD, bez określonej wiedzy tego nie ruszysz. Albo skomponuj jakąś overture.

Sprubuj pomagać komuś kto nie bardzo wie co to konsola, komenda grep, prawa plików, make.

Przecież zwykłemu człowiekowi to do niczego nie jest potrzebne. Jego interesuje używanie aplikacji w okeślonym celu, a nie niuanse systemu. Oczywiście tak samo jak prowadzenie samochodu wymaga pewnej wiedzy, ale nie trzeba przeciez znać proporcji mieszanki paliwowo-powietrzej do tego żeby sobie tą bryką jeździć. Wystarczy wiedzieć jakie paliwo tankować.

Ale to czy się z tym dany człowiek obchodzi, czy się dowartościuje i jak patrzy na innych,  to inna kwestia oczywiście

A jak już ktoś chce wiedzieć, to przecież ma internet, może sobie coś poszukać, stron jest wiele.

Czasami trzeba pokazać że ktoś jest nieukiem, jak sie nie uczy a wymaga od innych bezpośredniej pomocy, żeby jednak troche tej dokumntacji poczytał, w końcu nikt jednak nie wymaga tutaj od innych absolutnego umysłu. Ale i tak źle z pomoca to tu nie jest. Tym bardziej że jak ktoś chce linuksa to  ma naprawde bardzo wiele alternatyw, mam znajomych którzy za bardzo nie chcą gentoo, mają lina, ale nie wiedza np. co to tar. Będziesz każdemu z nich z osobna tłumaczyć? Każdą opcje,  tym bardziej że chyba manual jest po polsku.

I jak już odgrzebąleś ten wątek, to napisze od siebie, że akurat do linuksa, albo do Gentoo przyciąga mnie właśnie prostota, (pomine to że sam windows był własciwie pierwszym motorem do tego),  miło jest nie widzieć tego XP, po prostu nie podobają mi sie zawarte tam rozwiązania, wprawdzie mam sam KDE, ale jakby bardziej graficznie obrosło, i zaczeło wydziwiać, tobym je wywalił zdajesie. I tak cały czas rozważam przejście na jakiś lekki desktop. Ale jednak cos to KDE jednak tam oferuje.

----------

## mbar

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Tak się naprawdę trudno żyje.

 

Mi się tak żyje bardzo dobrze.

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> przy okazji czegoś się o systemie nauczyć.

 

Właśnie dlatego wybrałem Gentoo, aby się nieco nauczyć. Systemy dla manekinów (Fedora, Suse, Mandriva itp) mi nie odpowiadały, wolałem męczyć się w Windows. Gentoo mi pozwoliło wrócić do magicznych czasów procka i486 i Slackware, wtedy chyba w wersji 3 (i o ile dobrze pamiętam, kernel to była seria 1.x).

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> odpowiedzieli "a co to jest partycja?". I co? Mam patrzyć na nich z góry?

 

Każdemu wedle potrzeb, ja np. nie mam pojęcia, jak się naprawia przeciekającą rurę od kibla, i szczerze mówiąc nie chcę się dowiedzieć. Wołam specjalistę.

----------

## blazeu

Jezeli chodzi o elitarnosc linuxa i linuksiarzy to ja ciagle powtarzam: taka np. Mandriva jest bardzo prosta w obsludze, a pani w sekretariacie nie widzi roznicy miedzy nią a XP... Jak cos sie jej zepsuje to i tak tego sama nie naprawi, a w domu pewnie nie uzywa komputera za czesto o ile w ogole. jedynym problemem jest brak w/w "specjalistow od linux'a" i brak formatu danych ktory bylby w pelni kompatybilny z kazdym systemem (dla rozwiazan biurowych ofkors). Bo niby jest pdf, ale nie mozna go edytowac latwo i word nie ma opcji eksportu, a jezeli PwS (pani w sekretariacie) dostanie jakiegos bardziej zaawansowanego doc'a z tabelkami ktore sie rozsuna to sprawa sie sypnie i bedzie placz i zgrzytanie zebow... 

 *Quote:*   

> . Skąd w Polakach jest tak niesamowity pęd do różnie pojętej elitarności? "Elitarni" są: muzycy metalowi, muzycy hip-hopowi, graficy komputerowi, politycy, alterglobaliści, społeczność gentoo,(niepotrzebne skreślić)... przykłady można mnożyć. Przy czym każda z tych społeczności patrzy na tzw. całą resztę jak na plebs (przy dobrych układach). Czy nie sądzicie, że jest to trochę chore? To społeczeństwo jest..."poprzecinane". Tak się naprawdę trudno żyje. 

 

To nie jest bardzo gentoo-topic, ale: musi istniec pojecie elitarnosci. Przeciez ludzie nie sa rowni, nie? Zawsze byla elita i zawsze byl plebs. Nie zmienil tego komunizm, nie zmienila tego demokracja. Sa rowni wzgledem prawa (chociaz i to nie zawsze) ale nie sa rowni wzgledem siebie... I tak, uzywajac linuxa uwazam sie za swego rodzaju elite. Poswiecilem swoj czas na poznanie tego systemu, poswiecilem swoj czas na wklad w community (nieduzo,ale zawsze), poswiecilem swoje mieszkanie na Zlot Gentoo ( znany pod nazwa Zlot Zjednoczonych Sil Gentoo i Theriona  :Razz:  ) Czy to nie powoduje,ze wyrozniam sie od innych? Ze jestem lepszy w czyms od innego czlowieka? Dlaczego uwazasz,ze slowo elita ma pejoratywne znaczenie? Elita musi byc,zeby "plebs" mial do czego dazyc. Inaczej nastapi stagnacja... A ja np. przesiadlem sie na linuxa, bo uwazalem ze jest to system dla hackerow, informatykow i innych rownie bliskich mi profesji... I mialem tez nadzieje na dolaczenie do tej "elity"...  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> To nie jest bardzo gentoo-topic, ale: musi istniec pojecie elitarnosci. Przeciez ludzie nie sa rowni, nie? Zawsze byla elita i zawsze byl plebs. Nie zmienil tego komunizm, nie zmienila tego demokracja. Sa rowni wzgledem prawa (chociaz i to nie zawsze) ale nie sa rowni wzgledem siebie... I tak, uzywajac linuxa uwazam sie za swego rodzaju elite. Poswiecilem swoj czas na poznanie tego systemu, poswiecilem swoj czas na wklad w community (nieduzo,ale zawsze), poswiecilem swoje mieszkanie na Zlot Gentoo ( znany pod nazwa Zlot Zjednoczonych Sil Gentoo i Theriona  ) Czy to nie powoduje,ze wyrozniam sie od innych? Ze jestem lepszy w czyms od innego czlowieka? Dlaczego uwazasz,ze slowo elita ma pejoratywne znaczenie? Elita musi byc,zeby "plebs" mial do czego dazyc. Inaczej nastapi stagnacja... A ja np. przesiadlem sie na linuxa, bo uwazalem ze jest to system dla hackerow, informatykow i innych rownie bliskich mi profesji... I mialem tez nadzieje na dolaczenie do tej "elity"... 

 

Szanuje twuj wkład w rozwój distra (ja niestety nie mam takiego komfortu), ale masz chłopie kupe złomu w głowie. Może się i wyróżniaż, , ale raczej jest to zasługa ewolucji, która sprawia że wśród gatunków występuje zróżnicowanie. Ja używam linuksa, jeszcze troche się ucze, ale nie czuje jakobym nalezał do jakieś elllity, a i swiat dalej istnieje.

Poza tym co do stagnacji, to jakiś przesąd średniowieczny zdajesie, popatrz na kraje wysoko rozwinięte, gdzie tam do stagnacji.

Cele ma każdy, bez względu czy jest nisko czy wysoko, poza tym nie da sie ukryć że społeczeństwo tworzą ludzie, a nie fakt czy mamy komunizm czy demokracjie. To tylko słowa, które tak naprawde nic nie znaczą, Po prostu "elita" musi nakłamac jakoś narodowi żeby móc czerpać z tego korzyści.

----------

## rzabcio

Moja przyczyna poznania Linuksa jest zupełnie inna - zajęcia na uczelni a więc przymus połączony połączony z ciekawością. Mieliśmy szkolenie w konsoli (od ls'a o prostych skrytpów w bashu i c++). Spodobała mi się ilość możliwości jaką przynosi ten system. Z ciekawości zainstalowałem Fedorkę (jako drugi OS). Namęczyłem się, dziewczyna narzekała, kumpel się nabijał...  :Smile:  Wcale nie zastanawiałem się czy jestem jakimś hakerem, czy elitą. Po pół roku Fedorka wysiadła a mi nie chciało się jej naprawiać.

Wróciłem więc do Windowsa. I to był koszmar... Jakby mi ktoś rękę jedną odjął. Dopiero wtedy zauważyłem jaki ten system jest niewygodny. Do tej pory pracuję w pracy na XP ale wymieniłem sobie shella (na Blackboxa), dorzuciłem komendy linuxowe itp. Da się żyć. Jednak na domowym dektopie mam tylko Gentoo - bo używa się wygodniej.

A co do elitarności. Jakaś jednak jest... Wiem bowiem, że gdy przyjdzie kumpel - nic mi nie namiesza, nie naściąga bzdur, nie zaśmieci pulpitu (albo zaśmieci tylko pulpit  :Wink: ), nie naściąga wirusów. Dlaczego? Bo się nie zna!  :Smile:  Zresztą w akademikach polibudy poznańskiej na palcach jednej ręki (może dwóch) policzę ile osób ma Linuxa. Na jakieś 2,5 tysiąca osób. PRzykre jest, że kursy na uczelni nic nie dają. Ludzie korzystają z Knoppixa, który później ginie gdzieś w szufladzie.

Wczoraj odwiedziłem kumpla i prosiłem by pokazał mi jak korzystać z Azureusa (głupi myślałem, że to jakieś skomplikowane  :Wink: . Zalogowałem się przez ssh, odpaliłem server vnc, podłączyłem przez realVNCviewera odpaliłem. Dalej wiadomo... Podczas późniejszej rozmowy znajomy mówi o Linuksie: "Ale to wszystko jakieś takie toporne." Ja na to: "Zrobiłbyś coś takiego na XP?" Argumentów zabrakło.

----------

## argasek

 *luke_pl wrote:*   

> mandreake to jest tak mega bezmyslny system. ja go nie cierpie po prostu. odmozdza 

 

Ciekawe, używałem go dość długo i wcale nie poczułem się przez to odmóżdżony (wcześniej używałem Slacka). :]

----------

## szolek

A mnie to rybka. Nikogo na siłe nigdy nikt do niczego nie zmusił. Nie ma jak to się człowiek sam przekona. Coś jak historia rzabcio. Mam w swoim otoczeniu osobe która jest zupełnym przeciwnikiem linuxa. Pomimo że linux jest naprawde solidnym narzędziem, woli mieć psełdo ułatwienia typu "klik here". Nic nie zrobi takiej osobie. I po co się przemęczać.

----------

## argasek

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Może się i wyróżniaż, , ale raczej jest to zasługa ewolucji, która sprawia że wśród gatunków występuje zróżnicowanie. Ja używam linuksa, jeszcze troche się ucze, ale nie czuje jakobym nalezał do jakieś elllity, a i swiat dalej istnieje.

 

Czuję się jakbym znalazł się na jakimś zjeździe aktywu PZPR 30 lat temu. Chłopie, teoria ewolucji to jest tylko teoria, zanim więc zaczniesz przywoływać jakieś pseudo-naukowe argumenty, proponuję: do książek, najlepiej nieco bardziej fachowej literatury niż szkolne podręczniki. Nie odwracaj kota ogonem: to zróżnicowanie gatunków jest przedmiotem badań, które teoria ewolucji próbuje w jakiś sposób tłumaczyć (popierając to mniej lub bardziej trafionymi argumentami) - równie dobrze zróżnicowanie gatunków tłumaczyć można z pomocą podejścia kreacjonistycznego. I co z tego? Dla Ciebie to, że warto byś nauczył się odróżniać przyczynę od skutów:

To nie teoria ewolucji implikuje zróżnicowanie gatunków, a najwyżej zróżnicowanie gatunków tłumaczone jest przez tą teorię. Utożsamianie teorii z faktem jest podejściem śmiesznym. Tym śmieszniejszym, że na razie ewolucjoniści jakoś nie bardzo potrafią wytłumaczyć, jak pogodzić teorię ewolucji z faktem, że Wszechświat dąży do entropii.  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Może się i wyróżniaż, , ale raczej jest to zasługa ewolucji, która sprawia że wśród gatunków występuje zróżnicowanie. Ja używam linuksa, jeszcze troche się ucze, ale nie czuje jakobym nalezał do jakieś elllity, a i swiat dalej istnieje.

 

Skoro sie tak nie czujesz to twoja broszka. Ja tam uwazam,ze mam inny system niz wszyscy, pod wieloma wzgledami lepszy i czuje sie z tym dobrze. U kazdego czlowieka wystepuje naturalne dazenie do elitarnosci. Kazda reklama wykorzystuje to dazenie, ta naturalna sklonnosc do bycia lepszym od wszystkich innych. 

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poza tym co do stagnacji, to jakiś przesąd średniowieczny zdajesie, popatrz na kraje wysoko rozwinięte, gdzie tam do stagnacji.
> 
> 

 

Y.. No i co? Czyli implikujesz,ze w krajach wysoko rozwinietych nie ma elity, tak? A przytocz mi prosze przyklad kraju wysoko rozwinietego bez elity? W kazdym kraju są elity i w kazdym kraju jest plebs. Nie zmienisz tego.

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cele ma każdy, bez względu czy jest nisko czy wysoko, poza tym nie da sie ukryć że społeczeństwo tworzą ludzie, a nie fakt czy mamy komunizm czy demokracjie. To tylko słowa, które tak naprawde nic nie znaczą, Po prostu "elita" musi nakłamac jakoś narodowi żeby móc czerpać z tego korzyści.

 

Zgadzam sie z tym,ze cele ma kazdy. Ale porownaj sobie cele pana Kazka spod monopla i pana Henia, który zapieprza non stop zeby miec lepsza bryke, lepszy dom i lepszy lifestyle. Znowu widac to pejoratywne znaczenie slowa elita ktore ostatnio chyba probuja politycy ukuc. Latwiej im przeciez rzadzic ciemnym ludem ktory wszystko kupi, nespa? 

 *wiki wrote:*   

> Elita - kategoria osób znajdujących się najwyżej w hierarchii społecznej, ekonomicznej lub politycznej, mających realny wpływ na kształtowanie postaw i idei w społeczeństwie. 

 

Gdzie tu pejoratywne znaczenie?

----------

## argasek

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

>  "Elitarni" są: muzycy metalowi

 

W Polsce? Nie wiem czy elitarni, i nie wiem czy "elitarni", ale jedyny dobry polski muzyczny towar "eksportowy" jeśli chodzi o muzykę to jazz (Stańko, Możdżer, ...), metal (Vader, Decapitated, ...), do tego należałoby dorzucić muzykę poważną (Lutosławski, Penderecki), problem w tym, że wszystkie opisywane przeze mnie rzeczy to nisze.

 *Quote:*   

> muzycy hip-hopowi

 

ROTFL. Którzy? I względem czego? Hasło "polski hip-hop" wzbudza na świecie (u mnie, a z tego co słyszałem, nawet wśród polskich fanów hip-hopu) śmiech politowania. Trafnie podsumował to Stasio:

Tak, tak, tak to my, pionierzy stylu,

spodnie szerokie tak, że do kieszeni po winylu

Ilu? Przed nami niewielu, cośtam cośtam cośtam

Stary! Przyjacielu!...

 *Quote:*   

> graficy komputerowi

 

Nie wiem którzy, ale graficy 2D z Demosceny to jest istotnie elita, czy komuś się to podoba, czy nie. Po raz kolejny zaznaczam jednak: to jest nisza, więc stwierdzenie "w Polsce" chyba nijak się do nich nie odnosi.

 *Quote:*   

> politycy

 

Określenie "elity polityczne" nie jest ani nowe, ani stricte polskie.

 *Quote:*   

> alterglobaliści

 

?

 *Quote:*   

> społeczność gentoo

 

Nawet jeśli, co w tym złego?

 *Quote:*   

> Tak się naprawdę trudno żyje.

 

Komu?

----------

## psycepa

 *argasek wrote:*   

> (...) że Wszechświat dąży do entropii. 

 

to ja sie tu psycepie :> aby plomien nie zgasl ]:->

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Entropia układu jest logarytmiczną miarą liczby stanów dozwolonych danego układu:
> 
> Entropia stanowi miarę logarytmiczną stopnia przypadkowości (nieuporządkowania) układu.
> ...

 

co w sumie daje:

```

Wszechświat dąży do logarytmicznej miary liczby stanow....

```

co chyba nie jest najfortunniejszym sformułowaniem  :Wink: 

chyba chodzilo ci o to ze entropia ukladu (w tym wypadku wszechswiata) ciagle rosnie ?:> ale glowy nie dam  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## taopai

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> chyba chodzilo ci o to ze entropia ukladu (w tym wypadku wszechswiata) ciagle rosnie ?:> ale glowy nie dam 
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

a nie chodzilo mu o to ze dazy do zmaksymalizowania ilosci informacji? zgodnie z zasada ze im wieksza entropia, tym wieksza ilosc przekazywanej informacji i wtedy ewolucja mialaby mnostwo informacji na swoj uzytek  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## blazeu

 *zrodlo wszechwiedzy czyli wiki wrote:*   

> Entropia jest to termodynamiczna funkcja stanu, będąca miarą nieuporządkowania układów, a więc także całego Wszechświata.

 

Ale mozna uzyc delikatnego skrotu myslowego i wszystko gra  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

Miło widziec lekka burza  :Smile: 

 *blazeu wrote:*   

>  U kazdego czlowieka wystepuje naturalne dazenie do elitarnosci. Kazda reklama wykorzystuje to dazenie, ta naturalna sklonnosc do bycia lepszym od wszystkich innych. 
> 
> 

 Do odrębności własnej jednostki owszem, ale do elitarności nie wszyscy. Do bycia lepszym? Lepszym w czym?

Co innego kiedy to co sie wykonuje sprawia że należy sie do elity np. malarzy, czy jakiś tam innych. Ale jest to efekt uboczny zjawiska ze malarz nie pogada z adminem gentoo w sprawach zawodowych. 

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y.. No i co? Czyli implikujesz,ze w krajach wysoko rozwinietych nie ma elity, tak? A przytocz mi prosze przyklad kraju wysoko rozwinietego bez elity? W kazdym kraju są elity i w kazdym kraju jest plebs. Nie zmienisz tego.
> 
> 

 I otóż to właśnie mi chodzi, jest elita, jest plebs. A przecież napisałeś żę plebs jest po ty by do czegoś miał dążyć. Skoro jest nadal, czyli jednak albo nie dąży albo coś jest nie tak. No chyba że on ma dążyć, ale nie osiągać.

@Argasek

Owszem teoria ewolucji, albo pisząc inaczej fakt powstawania układów uporządkowanych robi wrażenie sprzeczności z faktem dążenia świata do entropii, ale:

1. wydaje mi sie, że niby teoria wielkiego wybuchu też sie kupy nie trzyma, ponieważ wszechświat był wtedy o wiele bardziej nieuporządkowany niż teraz (albo sie myle)

2. Entropia całego układu musi być brana pod uwagę, a wiec, na istnienie uporządkowanych rzeczy przemielono troche energii

To tylko tak pisze jako rozważanie. Nie wiem jak policzyć entropie wczesnego wszechświata, albo teraźniejszego

No i ta nieszczęsna ewolucja, może mieszam pojęcia, ale dla mnie ewolucja to hm... zmiana, w związku z tym że zmiana ta następuje, następuje także ewolucja. Ja nie przytaczam tutaj argumentów na jakiej zasadzie ta zmiana sie odbywa bo jest to ciekawy temat rzeka, może nawet zawiera w sobie odpowiedź esencji życia, ale ewolucja jest faktem, tak jak faktem jest to że są zmiany. To wszystko dla mnie jest ewolucją. No chyba że dobry Bóg czuwa nad wszystkim, w każdym momencie miejsca i czasie, albo na tym świecie dzieją sie rzeczy które przechodzą ludzkie pojęcie.

Nie traktuj ewolucji jako zjawisko typu elektromagnetyzm, czy oddziaływanie grawitacyjne, bo to nie to, że nagle coś powstanie tak ot sobie, bo sie cząsteczki poumawiały ze sobą, że stworzą pierwotne aminokwasy, a potem powiedziały, zróbmy jakąs bardziej skomplikowaną formę. Cząsteczki powstają bo mogą, a w pewnych okolicznosciach powstaną, a potem przerodzą sie w inne formy. Taką mają naturę, naturę która sprawia że zmieniają się. A wiec mają możliwość ewolucji do innych form. Gdyby tej możliwości ewolucji w inne formy nie miały, to jak powstaną bardziej skomplikowane formy?

----------

## Raku

albo mi tu zaraz sio na pl.sci.socjologia, albo zamknę wam wątek   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

